# Thread starting issue



## unionguynw (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I was trying to post a new thread in the Jerky sub-forum and when I hit submit it gave me this error: "sorry, but the thread you linked does not exist"

Any ideas?


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 3, 2012)

Were you trying to post a photo or a link? Our software will hold posts with photos and/or links from new members until they have made 20 or so posts, and it doesn't really tell you, you just get an error message. We do this to help keep the spammers out. If that is the case be patient and the moderator for that forum will get to it and approve it.


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Dave.  I think that's exactly what it was as a few minutes later it was up. Funny thing was my other posts gave me a message that it had to be approved by a moderator.


----------

